

IPad Peek: See How Your Website Looks on the iPad - MykalMorton
http://mashable.com/2010/04/05/ipad-peek/

======
chanux
"See How Your Website Looks in your current browser with an iPad frame around
it"

------
stcredzero
Apple should provide something like this. They could use code from the
emulator and post this as a website. Barring that, this might be an
opportunity for a business. Someone could develop the infrastructure to
automatically create an album of the presentation of any web site on the top
15 mobile browsers. Virtualization technology is perfect for this.

One could do freemium with this easily.

------
fisadev
It supports flash. FAIL

